

Important Notice About Your Twitch Account - jkap
http://blog.twitch.tv/2015/03/important-notice-about-your-twitch-account/

======
Strom
What's troubling is that apparently there was evil code running on twitch
servers, capturing plaintext passwords as they were checked against the
"cryptographically protected form". [1]

[1]
[http://gyazo.com/b31792d4fc4460c006c49d858cc113e3](http://gyazo.com/b31792d4fc4460c006c49d858cc113e3)

------
_jomo
Here is the email sent to users:

We are writing to let you know that there may have been unauthorized access to
some of your Twitch user account information, including possibly your Twitch
username and associated email address, your password (which was
cryptographically protected), the last IP address you logged in from, and any
of the following if you provided it to us: first and last name, phone number,
address, and date of birth.

For your protection, we have expired your password and stream keys. In
addition, if you had connected your account to Twitter or YouTube, we have
terminated this connection.

You will be prompted to create a new password the next time you attempt to log
into your Twitch account. If applicable, you will also need to re-connect your
account to Twitter and YouTube, and re-authenticate through Facebook, once you
change your password. We also recommend that you change your password at any
other website where you use the same or a similar password.

We apologize for this inconvenience.

The Twitch Team

------
werid
here's a screenshot of the email sent to an 'affected party'

[http://gyazo.com/b31792d4fc4460c006c49d858cc113e3](http://gyazo.com/b31792d4fc4460c006c49d858cc113e3)

For partners, their personal details being leaked is much worse. Think more
swattings, pranks etc.

------
themoogle
TL;DR log on to twitch and reset your password

they haven’t expired sessions which has worried me a little.

